# Live The Dream No Need To Charter!!



## gafferduck (Mar 14, 2009)

I own an ex charter mono hull sailing vessel , Dufour Gibsea 43ft, 4 cabins, year 2001.
Lying British Virgin Islands.

I am considering forming a syndicate if enough interested, 1/6 share @ only £10.000 one off fee.

Syndicate owners would be entitled 2 months sailing per year.
1 month between !st December till End of May and 2nd Month (Hurricane season) between 1st o June till end of November . (Example SunSail 4 weeks charter BVI on similar yacht would cost $20.000) 

Excludes maintenance and management fee's. Please send me a PM if interested or would like more info.
_____


----------

